# Glory's Disco



## Infraredd (Oct 8, 2014)

This unusual and atmospheric venue took the form of a Roman Circus and was located in the Can Bufi hippodrome, were horse and greyhound races were held. Glory's disco was created some time after and was one of the first to open in Ibiza in the 1970's. The club offered Art exhibitions, an Arts & crafts fair & the residents only Ibiza Jockey Club. These days it is used as a storage and waste recycling facility by a skip company. 
Green Karma I think.
Found as usual by getting lost in a left hand drive Fiat Panda.
Pictures


Glory's road by Infraredd, on Flickr


Glory's terraces by Infraredd, on Flickr


Glory's steps 4 by Infraredd, on Flickr


Glory's door by Infraredd, on Flickr


Glory's second entrance by Infraredd, on Flickr


Glory's external by Infraredd, on Flickr


Glory's wire strippers by Infraredd, on Flickr


Glory's mattress by Infraredd, on Flickr


Glory's chair by Infraredd, on Flickr


Glory's office by Infraredd, on Flickr


Glory's roof by Infraredd, on Flickr


Glory's recycle bins by Infraredd, on Flickr


Glory's graff by Infraredd, on Flickr


Glory's worm by Infraredd, on Flickr

full set https://www.flickr.com/photos/infraredd/sets/72157648127068138/
Thanks for looking


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 8, 2014)

Liking this alot! Nice find for getting lost. Nice graff there too


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 8, 2014)

Cant beat a holiday explore, eh?
good photos


----------



## chazman (Oct 9, 2014)

good pics and glorys DID have a hole in pic 7


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 9, 2014)

Great report and photos.Some interesting graffiti here.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 9, 2014)

Pretty different to what we're used to seeing! Fantastically ethereal photos as always!


----------

